# PhotoShop



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

For those of you who are using Photoshop: CS6 will be out later this year.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> For those of you who are using Photoshop: CS6 will be out later this year.


Bah, they have become like the EA Sports franchise. New one every year and not a lot changed but a few things polished.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Bah, they have become like the EA Sports franchise. New one every year and not a lot changed but a few things polished.


CS 5 had a few new features that were worth upgrading for. Enhanced HDR and content aware fill to name just 2 of them.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanx for the heads up. I was considering an upgrade from CS2 this year.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

You're welcome. I will post an update when it is finally available and if it's worth it to upgrade.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> CS 5 had a few new features that were worth upgrading for. Enhanced HDR and content aware fill to name just 2 of them.


Any idea what's coming CS6 ?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully the price of CS5 will drop then and with my student discount I can finally afford it.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Just waiting for the next PS users group meeting to see what they'll be discussing (last one was on LR 4 in public beta).


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope my local community college bookstore will have CS6 by fall term. $400 for CS ain't too shabby.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

$400?!?!?! I can get CS5.5 at my college for $190.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

The whole creative suite or just PS?

I think some colleges negotiate better deals than others. Maybe if my college was a full 4 year institution...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Just PS. If your price is for the Creative Suite then $400 might be a good deal. Which suite is it?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I got the Adobe Creative Suite 2 Premium just before v3 came out 

I'm in for an upgrade soon


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Adobe is awful. It's too expensive.

If you have any student ID, it'll save you 1/2 the cost. Go buy from those college software website.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

It sure is expensive even with student discounts. However there is nothing else in its class.

I hear some people say GIMP is just as good and it's free, but GIMP isn't even close to CS. It's pretty good for a freeware proggy once you learn how to use it. I'd say GIMP is closer to Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Any idea what's coming CS6 ?


Not yet. I got the news from NAPP and passed it on here. All I will say is I did a pre public beta release on CS5. Towards the end they did let us discuss it publicly but no screen shots and we did have to sign non disclosures. Pretty sure that's still in effect.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Not yet. I got the news from NAPP and passed it on here. All I will say is I did a pre public beta release on CS5. Towards the end they did let us discuss it publicly but no screen shots and we did have to sign non disclosures. Pretty sure that's still in effect.


I just watched a few videos. CS6 has content aware move now. Can re-position an item.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> I just watched a few videos. CS6 has content aware move now. Can re-position an item.


Like Content Aware Fill it is not the end all be all. Consider it another tool in your belt to get the job done. CAF doesn't work in all situations in all photos. Most times it will be a combination of tools and techniques. I like to relate it to making a selection. Every one hated the tragic wand so they added the quick selection tool. It's good but not perfect either. Most times it's the beginning of the process and you get 70% of the selection. The rest is a combination of other tools. Some obvious some not.


----------

